# how to give worming paste



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

How do I give my rabbits the pea sized dose of worm paste? I bought the panacur equine dewormer (fenbendazole). It is in a giant syringe now but I doubt I could judge a pea size amount while trying to get it in the rabbits's mouth. Can I put it in a small syringe and squirt it on the side of their mouth behind the front teeth? Use a icecream bar stick and try to get it in their mouth? Someone said they smear it on their lips and they lick it off.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

I always used a q tip with one end cut off. put a small amount on the cut side and start to push it in the side of their mouth, they get peeved and "nip" it, taking the medicine in one bite. LOL


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay. Well I wouldn't have thought of a q tip. Good idea.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I use a wooden popsicle stick...they can be found in the craft section at Wal-Mart . Like 300 of them for $4.

It is hard just getting a little out...so keep extra sticks out and ready and if you squeeze too much...just wipe about an English Pea size onto another. We Ivermectin everybody usually at the same time..so we always need more than 1 dose.

I then rake the end with the Ivermectin in the rabbit's mouth...(I usually lift the lip up and rake in on the side)I'm usually looking at teeth when I'm doing it, that way I know it goes in the mouth and not on the fur around their mouth.

If you ever do use Ivermectin...I must say the rabbits LOVE the apple flavored one vs. the plain flavored..lol


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I put it on a little piece of bread or a mint or lemon balm leaf. Raspberry, plantain, or blackberry leaves work too.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

good suggestions. thank you.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

No go using an apple tree leaf! I even tried making an apple leaf sandwich out of it and the first rabbit acted like I'd zapped her and all she did was smell it! Normally she would eat an apple tree leaf before I could even turn my back to walk away. Will try the popsicle stick or q tip next.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Try rubbing it on an apple slice.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I used a metal tea spoon, the end of it was small enough to hold a drop and stick into their mouths. I don't mean a teaspoon, an actual tiny spoon for tea. 
But anything small enough will work, a stick off the ground will also work.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I couldn't get mine to eat their favorite treats with the stuff on it...that's why I just started "raking it in".

I wonder if the mint would disguise any smell that might tip them off..lol.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought this was a great piece of information to save. I wish now I had bought the piperazine and given it like she suggests. The info I found before I found this link wasn't as clear about whether to buy for dogs or other animals and so I bought the fendb

[FONT=&quot]http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/meds.htm[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

That ^^^ would definitely be the way to go..if your more comfortable with a dropper and liquid vs the paste. I'm sorry Sherry I knew that was on her websiteeep:, the thought never occurred to me that some people prefer giving drops to dispensing paste.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Shoot redneckswife... I don't care if it's paste, liquid or hardened... I just want to get it in their darned mouths!  Most of my rabbits are not what I would call "pet tame" so they hate to have me even touch their mouth area! I'm going to see if I can find the other stuff before I try again.


----------



## pips (Mar 9, 2014)

SherryB said:


> I thought this was a great piece of information to save. I wish now I had bought the piperazine and given it like she suggests. The info I found before I found this link wasn't as clear about whether to buy for dogs or other animals and so I bought the fendb
> 
> [FONT=&quot]http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/meds.htm[/FONT]
> 
> ...


says preventative measure every three months if they run in the yard....if we pick to feed them that the same as if they ran i guess.might have to start mine on it.


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

Same as redneckswife...but I use the little wooden swizzle sticks they use to stir your coffee at the convenience stores...they are narrower and fit right behind the front teeth. Makes it easy to hold a corner of a lip up, slide it in and scrape it off on the roof of their mouths.


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

as for the rabbit not wanting you to touch their mouths...I am an expert at stuffing worming paste down a 1200 pound reluctant horses throat...rabbits are not much of a challenge. For my most difficult ones I have some one hold so both of my hands are free. Most of mine I train as little bunnies to allow me to check their teeth so it is not a problem to touch their mouths, these I can just set on my handling table, put my left hand over their head and use my thumb on the one side to lift a lip. even if you smeaar it a bit getting it in...they will lick it off.


----------

